# 36 hrs of catfishing on the ohio



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

we drift fished sat morn. till sun. eve. we caught 42 cats all flatheads and channel no blues biggest fish was 17# flathead.all fish where caught on smaller bluegill and chubs


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Nice job! Thats hardcore! Napping between bites?


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Did the wife outfish ya again Rick???


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

YES dave she always does.we fished down near mouth of kinni. in lewis co. ky.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, the catfish probably went that way to get away from the boat races.


----------



## plumber78 (Jul 17, 2013)

I wish I could get my wife into fishing like that lol


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

We have some GREAT women who enjoy fishing with( outfishing) us


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto (Jun 14, 2013)

That is some serious fishing brutha. Had to be a blast catching that many.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

fishercreekrick said:


> YES dave she always does.we fished down near mouth of kinni. in lewis co. ky.



Hello Rick. Nice job!
Did you haveta find a hole or backwash? Does 'live' bait help?
We've been using cut-bait skippies and suckers in the faster water but we're not doing so good! 
(I tried to Google kinni,,, just to see what the mouth looked like. But puter don't 'know' kinni!??? )


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

doboy said:


> hello rick. Nice job!
> Did you haveta find a hole or backwash? Does 'live' bait help?
> We've been using cut-bait skippies and suckers in the faster water but we're not doing so good!
> (i tried to google kinni,,, just to see what the mouth looked like. But puter don't 'know' kinni!??? :d)


kinnikinnick Easier to say Kinni


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

doboy we drifted the shoreline inside of a sharp turn in the river water was 20ft deep 50ft from shore for about 1 mile this hole area had plenty of bait fish and gar. but we did better on live bait not a bite on cut bait or liver.dave is right with the name kinni is easier for me to spell it is about 30 miles down river from greenup dam.


----------

